# Norway Women League



## naijawin (Sep 4, 2016)

13:30 - Norway
Avaldsnes IL - Trondheims-Orn
Home Score Over1.5 HT @2.70
Result:


----------



## naijawin (Sep 4, 2016)

13:30 - Norway
Avaldsnes IL - Trondheims-Orn
Home Score Over1.5 HT @2.70
Result: HT(3-0) - FT(0-0)
BET WON


----------



## Aina Vougt (Apr 27, 2017)

My cousin had been once a plyer of this league.cool


----------

